# Lemare Lake Logging Canadian AxMen



## thechainsawguy (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like a local company a little north of me will be on the show soon, next week maybe. You will get to see some Canadian Logging, will be interesting to see if there is much of a difference. 

Dave.


----------



## slowp (Feb 28, 2011)

Will they cuss in French?


----------



## thechainsawguy (Feb 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> Will they cuss in French?


 
I don't think so, lol, not alot of French around here, might see some really big wood getting cut, I know they cut 12 to 14 footers fairly regular. I guess it depends on what area they set the cameras up at. We get some ugly wet and windy weather too. 

Dave.


----------



## RPM (Feb 28, 2011)

and hopefully there will be some good down hill grapple yarding, hoe chucking, super snorkles, clear cuts and none of that what do ya call ...yoder choker tossing??? Oh and big trees like Dave mentioned.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2011)

Canadian loggers? There does the neighborhood, eh. :msp_smile:


----------

